# I got it....wait....I got it..... lol! Amazing.



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What a good horse.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG. Wow.

I'll say it again: OMG. Wow.

Do you get disqualified if you come off while eventing? Is that why the rider was so determined to stick on like that?


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

amazing! love it!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

nice horse but dayam think about the flexibility that rider has to have to get back on haha


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty Amazing!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

OMGOSH.....I was clenching in my seat while watching that! Got goose bumps when she made it. That's awesome.

Yes, you do get disqualified if you fall off. Which really sucks since you've already put in a day of dressage before cross country day.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

no way could I have done that lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That was epic! Good horse to just stand there, too.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, as long as your foot doesn't touch the ground, all you lose is time. Karen put up a great struggle!! What a great horse to not have taken advantage of it or getting scared.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That was AWESOME!! TFP!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

That was soooo close to being a MR!

But way to go Karen!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That was amazing!! Great horse, and such a determined rider!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was thinking, if that was me, what would plan B be? It looked like her foot was caught in the stirrup on the off side, and that scares the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

HaHa, That was amazing. What a good horse and what body strength the rider has to do that.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I was thinking, if that was me, what would plan B be? It looked like her foot was caught in the stirrup on the off side, and that scares the bejeezus out of me.


It was. I saw it the second time I watched it. At first I thought she was holding on to the far side rein and that is what was keeping her from going splat, but on second view you can see her off leg is hung up in the iron and that is why at first she looks like she is dangling. 
She realized her foot was still in the stirrup and used that to help for leverage.
Still amazing though she made it back on. 
I would have gone Kerrr-Splat!


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow strong and flexible rider =) And an awesome horse too.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

She's got to have some amazing upper body strength and the horse definitely earned his supper.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

:shock:
Talent. 
That is a saint of a horse and a very determined rider. I wish I had that kind of upper body strength going on.


----------

